# Threading an octagon barrel



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

Does anyone know of a gun smith around the Houston area that would thread a Henry golden boy 22 and time the thread protector to the octagon barrel?


----------



## Jon-Paul (Jun 1, 2012)

Call MG Arms they might be able to do it for you.

http://www.mgarmsinc.com


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

I'll talk to my smith on this.. that's a new one for me


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

theeyeguy said:


> I'll talk to my smith on this.. that's a new one for me


Thanks


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

An Ospery would look sick on an octagonal barrel.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

No big deal as long as you have enough meat to turn a round 1/2 diameter but the front sight might make the thread a bit short. Feed tube may be an issue.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Threading an octagon barrel and timing a thread protector is no big deal. Anyone with the capability to thread a barrel should be able to do it. However, a golden boy has other obstacles besides the octagon barrel. 

1) not enough barrel between muzzle and front sight. Usually one would cut barrel back being dovetail, thread, then cut new dovetail.

2) can't cut barrel back because barrel is only about 1/2" longer than feed tube.

3) not good suppressor host because without modification, you will have to remove suppressor everytime you reload.

You can overcome these issues by cutting barrel back and make new dovetail. Then shorten feed tube accordingly. I have seen some semiauto 22s where the front tube ring was lengthened pushing the tube below parallel with the barrel enough you can pull feed rod without having to remove suppressor. This requires some modification where the tube enters the frame as well.


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

Did not think about having to remove the loading tube and the suppressor getting in the way. I was thinking that my suppressor diameter was small enough that I would not have to worry about this. MGarmsinc told me that they are not sure if they could do it. As a matter of fact, all of the smiths I have gotten in touch with this last week are saying either they don't know if they can or do not want to try.


----------



## bbquman (Oct 1, 2005)

Here is a option for you to consider
http://www.silencertalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=65353


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

cool


----------

